

Show HN: BucketList (Startup Weekend Ogden) - taterbase
http://bucket.onfrst.com/intro

======
nrub
Hey, I helped out on this. We got some great feedback as we built the site,
and have gotten some ongoing interest and activity on the alpha site since the
competition has finished.

Here's the site, <http://bucket.onfrst.com>, we also have a market research
survey,
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFgzdVN...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dFgzdVNJU0JGLUV1THZjQjFiemlDX3c6MQ)

The current site address is just a temporary spot, we're likely to change the
branding and name as we continue to work on this. Also for those interested in
statistics, and I assume HN is, we've got the git stats on our run,
<http://bucket.onfrst.com:8000>

Thanks for any feedback!

------
clinejj
I helped with this too. Lot of fun working with Node.js for the first time.

------
evalenti
Great stuff

